# what to say to family about being pregnant?



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm 18 and well a few days ago my mom made me take a pt that came up positive. Faintly positive. I had an ultrasound that showed nothing. The technician explained when I told her I was pregnant before but miscarried that it could have been incomplete and I could have mced later than what I thought. Issue is I had a miscarriage almost 2 months ago that I told no one about. Too much was going on. I meant to keep it a secret anyway. I never got medical help. I just wanted to forget about it. I was 6 wks. I believe I miscarried in September. But I'm not sure like I don't know if I still was mcing in october since I never got medical help. If I was I could not be pregnant at all just have not all the hormones out of my system. My mom told her man and my brother and sister know it keeps spreading quickly but I'm scared if I'm not pregnant. I'm not sure what to say. I'm not sure about anyhing I just wish I could have my own privacy but I've never explained to her I had a pregnancy before this one. I didn't think it was anyone's business. I just don't know what I'll say if I turn out not be pregnant and just be miscarrying. Advice?


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are not pregnant now... then just say that you have had an early miscarriage now. The technician saying it showed nothing... that can be explained as a blighted ovum (look it up).

I'm not really condoning lying to everyone here, if you do tell them the truth they might be more supportive than you would think.
Are they supportive right now, as they think youare pregnant? If so, then try to find the courage to talk to your mom. 

Your right, it could be none of their business. But it doesn't hurt to ask for support sometimes. I'm so sorry you are going through this, you have my blessings.


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

no I don't know if I'm pregnant or not. At first I thought with a faint positive that I was pregnant again. It's just that the ultrasound showed nothing. Which could mean I'm too early or I am still getting the hormones out of my system. Right now I just have to wait and see what happens next. But since everyone knows it's hard to know what to say now. I just wish I were left alone. But I don't want to give anyone any ideas. And I kind of am feeling more depressed with them being supportive it brings up stuff I'm not over yet which is pretty much the problem here added on to everything emotionally I feel more sad about pregnancy in general because of lasttime. I also don't want to get my hopes up just for it to be let down.


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm positive hpt and the other test was positive also just nothing in the you/s


----------



## Alice748 (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you just done the one test? If so, I suggest re-testing and see if it is still positive. How faint was the first one?


----------

